# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Cần tìm nhà cung cấp phôi thép

## votinh.kt

Chào anh em,
Bên mình là doanh nghiệp cơ khí chính xác. Đang cần tìm một số đơn vị có khả năng cung cấp phôi thép chế tạo.
Bên mình dùng chủ yếu mác thép mềm SS400 hoặc tương đương.
Do đặc thù là doanh nghiệp chế xuất, cần thủ tục thông quan xuất nhập khẩu tại chỗ nên không tìm được đơn vị cung cấp giá hợp lý. Mong anh em trong nghề có nguồn cung cấp chỗ nào thì chỉ giúp với ạ. Mình xin chân trọng cảm ơn và cũng rất mong được hợp tác trong công việc.
SĐT: 0985382803 - Mạnh

----------


## baont365

> Chào anh em,
> Bên mình là doanh nghiệp cơ khí chính xác. Đang cần tìm một số đơn vị có khả năng cung cấp phôi thép chế tạo.
> Bên mình dùng chủ yếu mác thép mềm SS400 hoặc tương đương.
> Do đặc thù là doanh nghiệp chế xuất, cần thủ tục thông quan xuất nhập khẩu tại chỗ nên không tìm được đơn vị cung cấp giá hợp lý. Mong anh em trong nghề có nguồn cung cấp chỗ nào thì chỉ giúp với ạ. Mình xin chân trọng cảm ơn và cũng rất mong được hợp tác trong công việc.
> SĐT: 0985382803 - Mạnh


Bác liên hệ Kim khí Việt ở KCN Nam cầu Kiền - Hải Phòng xem, công ty em trước thấy phòng mua lấy hàng của bên đó.

----------

